# EDP chases Mass State Trooper for miles at high speeds



## RodneyFarva

Its only radio audio, I think she made a good call.
Credit: HyannisNews.com 





PLYMOUTH, Massachusetts – The following HN Video highlights the dangers of policing the highways in Massachusetts. According to her radio transmissions, a Massachusetts State Trooper noticed she had an unknown vehicle following right behind her while driving on Route 3 during the early morning hours of Wednesday, March 9, 2022. The trooper had been traveling north on Route 3 in the area of Plymouth. Traffic was reportedly very light. The trooper became alarmed when the vehicle was reportedly following very closely with its high-beams on… at times flashing those high-beams… At the time of the following audio recording, the trooper had already been informing her dispatch about the situation for about a minute or so. The trooper’s “gut” was telling her something was not right, and that it wasn’t safe to pull over. Speeds began to climb, reaching well in excess of 100 miles per hour. At one point the trooper reported her speed to be 112 MPH. The trooper was in communication with a state police commander throughout the ordeal. It was an unusual, extremely dangerous situation. Other state troopers in the area quickly scrambled to provide assistance and back her up. It was unknown what the driver of the mysterious speeding vehicle indented to do. The trooper apparently did not feel safe to allow the reckless driver to get beside her… so she tried to remain ahead of the vehicle… Another trooper eventually managed to come up from behind, activate his emergency lights and try to stop the speeding vehicle. It would not stop, according to radio transmissions. The license plate number came back registered to a 2021 black Toyota RAV4 to a female out of Acton. It turned out there was a female driving the vehicle. What her intentions were for chasing the a state trooper at reckless speeds remained uncertain… As you will hear in the audio, once additional police assets moved in closer to the situation, troopers began preparing to stop the vehicle. It’s unclear, but at one point the lead trooper said she was turning off the highway onto an exit in the Rockland area. Moments later another trooper reported that the suspect vehicle had crashed into a guardrail. A female driver was reported as being down and was taken into custody. A Rockland FD Rescue was called to the scene for unspecified injuries. There were no reports of any troopers being hurt, according to available radio transmissions. What happened after the following audio remains unclear. HN has reached out to a MSP media relations officer for further details… and will provide official updates as they become available… The following HN Video highlights a harrowing scene and the dangers associated with policing highways in Massachusetts…


----------



## DPH1992




----------



## Truck

I don't even know where to start with this.


----------



## Hush

Stunning and brave. This is who is getting hired these days?

Female chasing a female trooper....any chance the trooper knows the husband?


----------



## Kilvinsky

What was most frustrating was, the Watch Commander tried calling the pursuit off, but the driver of the chase car didn't have a radio.

When I first listened, different things went through my head, 1) I was trying to ask directions! 2) My wife was in labor and I needed help! 3) I saw it as a challenge! 4) Ever had one of those people, you try to pass, but as you try, they speed up? 5) I thought I saw a cat being dragged under the cruiser and was trying to let the Trooper know.


----------



## Roy Fehler

That was embarrassing and painful to listen to.

If it’s not okay for the police to pursue criminals, then why can they pursue us?


----------



## Roy Fehler

RodneyFarva said:


> I think she made a good call.


You can’t possibly be serious?


----------



## USAF286

Get behind the vehicle, notify your dispatch and attempt to pull it over and determine what the problem is. What the actual fuck was I listening too?? Weird? Yes but deal with it. I get flagged down daily like I’m sure most of you do as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

There HAS to be more to this story. If not...she needs a new career. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

So you crashed into a school bus @120 mph because you were being chased, Trooper?


----------



## USAF286

Reminds me of this movie. Classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EUPD377

I can’t even comprehend the thought process of trying to outrun a car because it’s following you too closely. You’re the police. Handle the situation.


----------



## mpd61

Very Strange. I am a proponent of not rushing in, but does anybody else think anything over 4-5 minutes was too long? 
Mrs. MPD is convinced it's some love triangle thing. I dunno though. We'll probably never know until Turtle Boy finds out. Staying tuned!!!!


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Talk about fight or flight …


----------



## DPH1992

Yeah.. for some reason I like the idea that this was some love triangle. I never thought Jody would be a Trooper.


----------



## WMA7787

Love the part when the 2nd cruiser is trying to catch up but can’t because the first ones doing 112 😂 .


----------



## felony

So if someone trys to flag you down or tail gates you, go 47 mph over the speed limit and scream for help, putting the public at greater risk. Great job troop. Probably no disciplinary action either.


----------



## MiamiVice

The driver did the same thing in Boxborough earlier in the night, they stopped her and cut her loose. 

Rumor is nothing will happen to the trooper (brand new last RTT) since the Duty Officer never told her to stop.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

I’m not sure I could back to base after a call like that.. can’t tell me she’s not embarrassed about this.


----------



## EUPD377

felony said:


> So if someone trys to flag you down or tail gates you, go 47 mph over the speed limit and scream for help, putting the public at greater risk. Great job troop. Probably no disciplinary action either.


That’s my number one problem with the situation. You can make an argument to wait for backup before doing anything based on what she observed or just getting “that feeling”, but I don’t see any argument that can be made to justify doing 120 in a police car trying to run from someone.

If any of us stopped someone going 112 on the highway and they said “someone was tailgating me and I was scared” I don’t think we’d accept that. I certainly wouldn’t see it as a reasonable course of action for a regular person, not to mention a police officer.


----------



## CCCSD

EUPD377 said:


> That’s my number one problem with the situation. You can make an argument to wait for backup before doing anything based on what she observed or just getting “that feeling”, but I don’t see any argument that can be made to justify doing 120 in a police car trying to run from someone.
> 
> If any of us stopped someone going 112 on the highway and they said “someone was tailgating me and I was scared” I don’t think we’d accept that. I certainly wouldn’t see it as a reasonable course of action for a regular person, not to mention a police officer.


That would be my defense, and I’d point to this case.


----------



## Bloodhound

MiamiVice said:


> Rumor is nothing will happen to the trooper (brand new last RTT) since the Duty Officer never told her to stop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


There's the problem, she was too young to have learned from Maverick. With a bogey on your tail, you hit the brakes and they'll fly right by.


----------



## WyoTrp

Maybe this strategy is acceptable in MA. That shit wouldn't work where I am in Wyoming. 50+ miles in between towns. What happens when you wreck, or they do while "chasing" you? If I waited for another unit everytime I had a bad feeling about something I'd be generating a ton of questionable overtime. 

Call for another unit sure, but Troopers are expected to handle business on the side of the road. Period. 

Loss for words...


----------



## WMA7787

WyoTrp said:


> Maybe this strategy is acceptable in MA. That shit wouldn't work where I am in Wyoming. 50+ miles in between towns. What happens when you wreck, or they do while "chasing" you? If I waited for another unit everytime I had a bad feeling about something I'd be generating a ton of questionable overtime.
> 
> Call for another unit sure, but Troopers are expected to handle business on the side of the road. Period.
> 
> Loss for words...


I don’t think anyone here nor in the MA state police think it was an acceptable strategy and unfortunately it was a poor reflection on the agency. I’m here in The western part of the state and it puts a lot of locals and troopers in the same boat as you; little help in a large area of woods and hills. Most officers handle themselves well and would not run away.


----------



## Hush

What isn't weeded out in the hiring process or the academy, will surely be weeded out on the side of the road sooner or later.


----------



## Truck

Hush said:


> What isn't weeded out in the hiring process or the academy, will surely be weeded out on the side of the road sooner or later.


Agree, BUT there will be a discrimination lawsuit filed, unfortunately that could be the best case scenario


----------



## Hush

True, a name stenciled on a highway overpass is cheaper than a lawsuit.


----------



## felony

Hush said:


> What isn't weeded out in the hiring process or the academy, will surely be weeded out on the side of the road sooner or later.


The academy is just glorified hazing. Shitty cops should be weeded out during FTO. If you can't conduct yourself properly on calls, citizen interactions or think for yourself to gather PC etc; then you shouldn't be a cop and the FTO should report it.

This trooper was scared and didn't know what to do so ran. No discipline for this is even worse. So without corrective action, this behavior continues and is encouraged.


----------



## Sooty

Bloodhound said:


> There's the problem, she was too young to have learned from Maverick. With a bogey on your tail, you hit the brakes and they'll fly right by.


She did say she was going to do that several times...I think the woman stayed with her.


----------



## DPH1992

At the end of the day you have to be willing to engage with someone when they’re doing something like this. Could it have been a dangerous encounter? Absolutely, you never really know, but the alternative to that isn’t taking the person on a drag race through the South Shore.

I don’t like to be too critical, but I would be surprised if this lady isn’t thinking her career choice over right about now.


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> 5) I thought I saw a cat being dragged under the cruiser and was trying to let the Trooper know.


Do you know what the penalty for animal cruelty is in this state?
No, sir, I don't.
Well... it's probably pretty stiff.




WMA7787 said:


> Love the part when the 2nd cruiser is trying to catch up but can’t because the first ones doing 112 😂 .


They went to plaid.


----------



## dave73

Her passing all of the highway markers reminded me of this scene from Airplane


----------



## felony

Between this and another female trooper who disarmed herself when dealing with a EDP on rt.1 and was assaulted is mind boggling. Not sure what's going on in New Braintree.


----------



## WMA7787

felony said:


> Between this and another female trooper who disarmed herself when dealing with a EDP on rt.1 and was assaulted is mind boggling. Not sure what's going on in New Braintree.



This lol…









State troopers suspended over slip-and-slide at training academy


Video of the incident in question shows a shirtless trainee, wearing a helmet, sliding on his stomach through a watered-down hallway.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## DPH1992

felony said:


> Between this and another female trooper who disarmed herself when dealing with a EDP on rt.1 and was assaulted is mind boggling. Not sure what's going on in New Braintree.


Wait what? lol


----------



## CCCSD

felony said:


> Between this and another female trooper who disarmed herself when dealing with a EDP on rt.1 and was assaulted is mind boggling. Not sure what's going on in New Braintree.


She deserved everything that happened.


----------



## mpd61

Another great topic for ACADIS in FY23....................


----------



## felony

DPH1992 said:


> Wait what? lol


On rt.1 in Plainville. EDP on the roadway, EDP says afraid of said female trooper because she is armed. Trooper gives her firearm to boot trooper to secure. The trooper is then assaulted by the EDP.


----------



## HuskyH-2

felony said:


> On rt.1 in Plainville. EDP on the roadway, EDP says afraid of said female trooper because she is armed. Trooper gives her firearm to boot trooper to secure. The trooper is then assaulted by the EDP.


……….dafuq?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

felony said:


> On rt.1 in Plainville. EDP on the roadway, EDP says afraid of said female trooper because she is armed. Trooper gives her firearm to boot trooper to secure. The trooper is then assaulted by the EDP.


I heard entire duty belt....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

Please tell me you guys are kidding about this. I thought that kind of thing only happens on TV and in the movies. At least, I was hoping it did.


----------



## Bloodhound

LA Copper said:


> Please tell me you guys are kidding about this.


If only.


----------



## CCCSD

LA Copper said:


> Please tell me you guys are kidding about this. I thought that kind of thing only happens on TV and in the movies. At least, I was hoping it did.


It’s the NEW Policing. Just what PERF21 said would happen. Fucking joke.


----------



## RodneyFarva

LA Copper said:


> Please tell me you guys are kidding about this. I thought that kind of thing only happens on TV and in the movies. At least, I was hoping it did.


 Onion field..


----------



## LA Copper

RodneyFarva said:


> Onion field..


Exactly, except that was 1963!


----------



## Hush

Just imagine how many qualified candidates were passed over to put her on the street. If you die under those circumstances, you definitely do not rate a memorial highway overpass.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

Hush said:


> Just imagine how many qualified candidates were passed over to put her on the street. If you die under those circumstances, you definitely do not rate a memorial highway overpass.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Imagine how many potentially qualified candidates are now plumbers and electricians because they said fuck that. I know serval personally who were interested in LE and now work elsewhere and couldn’t be happier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

And likewise I know a few guys, even some from on here, for whom LE was their dream job and they have left to pursue other careers because the political climate has become too hostile.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2

Hush said:


> Just imagine how many qualified candidates were passed over to put her on the street. If you die under those circumstances, you definitely do not rate a memorial highway overpass.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Passed over? if people can’t get on now, that’s on them. MSP is burning through the list to get candidates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

HuskyH-2 said:


> Passed over? if people can’t get on now, that’s on them. MSP is burning through the list to get candidates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah there’s very little standing in the way of people getting on nowadays. In my city we burnt through almost a quarter of the list from what I’ve been told. Munis are now going on the exam every year and not bi-annually so that changes things a bit. If munis don’t go on the exam every year then they’d get through at least half the list in my city and what they don’t want is running low on qualified applicants. That’s not to say people who scored poorly on a CS exam are poor applicants, but it leaves cities and towns with less people to backfill once the list dwindles down. 

MSP is going to have no choice, but to become a bi-annual exam as well. There’s no way in hell they can afford to be going 4 years without a new test. If they wait until 2025, I’m not exaggerating when I say this, but they could honestly go through that whole list by 2025.


----------



## mpd61

USAF286 said:


> I heard entire duty belt....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to admit that I had to do that once........In my defense, the EDP was a College Vice President and a real winner!


----------



## RodneyFarva

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah there’s very little standing in the way of people getting on nowadays. In my city we burnt through almost a quarter of the list from what I’ve been told. Munis are now going on the exam every year and not bi-annually so that changes things a bit. If munis don’t go on the exam every year then they’d get through at least half the list in my city and what they don’t want is running low on qualified applicants. That’s not to say people who scored poorly on a CS exam are poor applicants, but it leaves cities and towns with less people to backfill once the list dwindles down.
> 
> MSP is going to have no choice, but to become a bi-annual exam as well. There’s no way in hell they can afford to be going 4 years without a new test. If they wait until 2025, I’m not exaggerating when I say this, but they could honestly go through that whole list by 2025.


 It honestly wouldn't surprise me if they go the way of the dodo in a few years and county sheriffs dept takes on more responsibilities. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results every time is the sheer definition of insanity.


----------



## DPH1992

RodneyFarva said:


> It honestly wouldn't surprise me if they go the way of the dodo in a few years and county sheriffs dept takes on more responsibilities. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results every time is the sheer definition of insanity.


I don’t think that’s a bad idea at all. My buddy is on in Bristol County and he feels like they could be doing a lot more than just the jails and transport, I would agree with that. 

Problem is, like everything in Mass, it’s all political and the State would never give up ground to counties or towns.


----------



## CCCSD

DPH1992 said:


> I don’t think that’s a bad idea at all. My buddy is on in Bristol County and he feels like they could be doing a lot more than just the jails and transport, I would agree with that.
> 
> Problem is, like everything in Mass, it’s all political and the State would never give up ground to counties or towns.


Yeah…they HATE to get shown up by Real Police.


----------



## Foxy85

RodneyFarva said:


> It honestly wouldn't surprise me if they go the way of the dodo in a few years and county sheriffs dept takes on more responsibilities. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results every time is the sheer definition of insanity.


Ehhh. What? Lol…

There is no county government anymore. Legit just a geographical title at this point. If you’re referring to a more regionalized police force, then yes, I can see some towns merging. They do it with school systems. Dispatch is more commonly regionalized now. It would make sense.


----------



## DPH1992

Foxy85 said:


> Ehhh. What? Lol…
> 
> There is no county government anymore. Legit just a geographical title at this point. If you’re referring to a more regionalized police force, then yes, I can see some towns merging. They do it with school systems. Dispatch is more commonly regionalized now. It would make sense.


That’s how I took it by what he meant. I just can’t imagine seeing Suffolk County sheriff deputies or Norfolk, etc, doing something other than jails and transports though.

What does State law say they can and can’t do exactly? In regards to traditional law enforcement.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Foxy85 said:


> regionalized police force


Yes!


DPH1992 said:


> What does State law say they can and can’t do exactly? In regards to traditional law enforcement.


There's really nothing, for example if you are a cop in Marlborouh you are the primary law enforcement official in the city, the state police is secondary.


----------



## felony

If you have a pulse and can run 3 miles, you can be a trooper. It used to be the job everyone wanted. Now with toxic leadership, micromanagement oversight and low morale, I know prior municipal guys looking to get back into the city. 

I have said it before, if they took laterals, did some type of MSP bridge academy, brought in seasoned officers with new ideas and leadership styles, it could switch things up.


----------



## DPH1992

RodneyFarva said:


> Yes!
> 
> There's really nothing, for example if you are a cop in Marlborouh you are the primary law enforcement official in the city, the state police is secondary.


True, but the State can, and usually does, intervene for bigger cases. Like I know some towns have homicide/narcotics detectives, but then you’ll see the MSP come in with their detectives and claim jurisdiction, which begs the question what the hell is the point? 

Never really understood that. We’ve never had to worry about that in Boston, but take a stroll by Mass/Cass next time and half the time you’ll see more troopers than our guys down there. I won’t say I will fight for Mass and Cass though, they want that? They can have it.


----------



## DPH1992

felony said:


> If you have a pulse and can run 3 miles, you can be a trooper. It used to be the job everyone wanted. Now with toxic leadership, micromanagement oversight and low morale, I know prior municipal guys looking to get back into the city.
> 
> I have said it before, if they took laterals, did some type of MSP bridge academy, brought in seasoned officers with new ideas and leadership styles, it could switch things up.


There’s been ALOT of people who have went from Muni to State and back to Muni. Hell, that probably would have been me had I not decided to go with my city before the RTT. I’m just glad I didn’t do 6 months out there only to decide to go back to my Muni. That must be a hard decision to make after everything you have to go through.


----------



## USAF286

felony said:


> If you have a pulse and can run 3 miles, you can be a trooper. It used to be the job everyone wanted. Now with toxic leadership, micromanagement oversight and low morale, I know prior municipal guys looking to get back into the city.
> 
> I have said it before, if they took laterals, did some type of MSP bridge academy, brought in seasoned officers with new ideas and leadership styles, it could switch things up.


Used to be my goal to end up there...not a chance anymore. I’m very happy where I’m at and have no legitimate complaints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

DPH1992 said:


> True, but the State can, and usually does, intervene for bigger cases. Like I know some towns have homicide/narcotics detectives, but then you’ll see the MSP come in with their detectives and claim jurisdiction, which begs the question what the hell is the point?
> 
> Never really understood that. We’ve never had to worry about that in Boston, but take a stroll by Mass/Cass next time and half the time you’ll see more troopers than our guys down there. I won’t say I will fight for Mass and Cass though, they want that? They can have it.


 But often the towns and city bring in the the MSP is because they have the resources IE air wing/dogs/labs/recon/crime scene.

Honest question: when it comes to federal funding of any branch of law enforcement doesn't it goes to the state sheriffs first then down to state police and then local?


----------



## DPH1992

USAF286 said:


> Used to be my goal to end up there...not a chance anymore. I’m very happy where I’m at and have no legitimate complaints.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Things always seem to go in cycles. Back in the day the Feds were corrupt as hell and the MSP were the shining example. BPD in the 80’s and 90s, from what the old timers have told me was a “morally loose” crowd. 

Fast forward all these years, Feds are nowhere near as corrupt, MSP has a news story about them almost weekly and my department you almost never hear a peep out of now and most of the people I work with are good honest people... 

Like I said, cycles man (circle)


----------



## USAF286

DPH1992 said:


> Things always seem to go in cycles. Back in the day the Feds were corrupt as hell and the MSP were the shining example. BPD in the 80’s and 90s, from what the old timers have told me was a “morally loose” crowd.
> 
> Fast forward all these years, Feds are nowhere near as corrupt, MSP has a news story about them almost weekly and my department you almost never hear a peep out of now and most of the people I work with are good honest people...
> 
> Like I said, cycles man (circle)
> 
> View attachment 10858


I agree with that. When I run into old timers (citizens) in my town that lived here in the 70’s-90’s and hear the story’s they tell which are then confirmed by retired guys. It’s shocking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

RodneyFarva said:


> But often the towns and city bring in the the MSP is because they have the resources IE air wing/dogs/labs/recon/crime scene.
> 
> Honest question: when it comes to federal funding of any branch of law enforcement doesn't it goes to the state sheriffs first then down to state police and then local?


Not quite sure that the Federal Gov't funds any branch of state/local law enforcement. You might be thinking more along the lines of Federal Grants to agencies. Anybody help me out here?


----------

